# PK?



## John Coctostan (Apr 23, 2007)

OKay CL world....Here's your chance for a piece of this...

DO I DESEREVE the PK (pip killer) moniker?

Keep these things in mind:

I DID send the largest bomb in CL and the "other" forum that Pip and I came from.

And since PIP knows who I am...I think it's fun to let you all in:

Coctostan=The Ghost

ALL I AM ASKING FOR IS THE PK MONIKER....

Keep in mind CL members....my bomb was FOR the people BY the people....this is YOUR chance to bomb PIPS....


DO I GET IT?


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

How about giving Mario a chance to hit back...? I'd hate to be too hasty.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I knew by all the Oliva smokes it had to be you!!!


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Largest bomb sure, but without atleast an attempted retaliation then it's just a bomb.
You haven't won the war, unless Senor PIPPY decides to throw in the towel.

PK you are not!!!!
Until I see the white flag from Senor PIPPY


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I figured you was the ghost! Believe or not I warned LK about you a long time ago. But PK? Wouldn't that be a slap in the face everytime you post?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

doesnt look good Sammy...LOL


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

I will say you did a helluva job with that.. I am still new to the forum.. Pip has definatly gained my respect seeing what he does.. I do know this.. You guys are so generous in your giving.. Its great to see people like this... And you guys really have fun doing it.. 

Here is to you John "Ghost" Cocmastan


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Holy Jeez. John Coc has got more personalities than Squid!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Sure looks like a PiPs Killer to me.


----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

I'd vote for PH...PiPs Humbler..

What say ye??


----------



## John Coctostan (Apr 23, 2007)

Keep in Mind...

He's Self Proclaimed...


I am requesting my rank.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Let me start by saying you both have my utmost respect. And are great BOTL. With bombs that havn't been seen since Hiroshima.

BUT.........Mr. PiP is still alive and kickin' (although he may be staggering a bit) he is still able to create some devistation of his own. 

So for now, maybe a different title is in store!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Stackin the deck a lil bit aren't you Sam? :lol:

I think "killer" is a bit strong since Mario still has heartbeat and respiration, but man - I gotta give you MAD PROPS for the outstanding carnage!


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

John Coctostan said:


> Keep in Mind...
> 
> He's Self Proclaimed...
> 
> I am requesting my rank.


Well Sammy I believe you are well deserving of a title of recognition, however without letting PiPs fire off a retaliation bomb I am afraid PK is not in the cards. 
Sorry, just my humble opinion.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

John Coctostan said:


> Keep in Mind...
> 
> He's Self Proclaimed...
> 
> I am requesting my rank.


Not self-proclaimed.....many bombs created that title...and Sam...how many more alias' your gonna use to vote!! LOLOLOL DEDUCT ALL 4!! LOL


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Best bomb ever... but Pips is still alive!!!!!


----------



## John Coctostan (Apr 23, 2007)

Mario....

If you wanna go ONE ROUND....then it's gunna be for the LK title...

U willing to give that up??


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> _*Best bomb ever*_... but Pips is still alive!!!!!


Best Bomb To Date.....you dont wanna see my return fire.....


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

John Coctostan said:


> Mario....
> 
> If you wanna go ONE ROUND....then it's gunna be for the LK title...
> 
> U willing to give that up??


This is getting interesting.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

John Coctostan said:


> Mario....
> 
> If you wanna go ONE ROUND....then it's gunna be for the LK title...
> 
> U willing to give that up??


But you already fired....I never had my title on the table.....you fired the best bomb in CL History...so far... .....all I was asking is for a return fire....as a courtesy.. .....since you called me out and all...  Its only fair to let *THE GREAT ONE DO WHAT HE DOES BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

The end result.....as always....


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> But you already fired....I never had my title on the table.....you fired the best bomb in CL History...so far... .....all I was asking is for a return fire....as a courtesy.. .....since you called me out and all...  Its only fair to let *THE GREAT ONE DO WHAT HE DOES BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


OHHHH SHIT IS GOING DOWN!!!!! RACE WARS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

GREATNESS....


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> The end result.....as always....


the rock? pips musta gotten knocked harder then we thought he doesn't even know who he is anymore!!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

The Great One encounters SAMMY COCK BOY.....

*IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT TITLE YOU WANT SON......*


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> the rock? pips musta gotten knocked harder then we thought he doesn't even know who he is anymore!!!!


Maybe he has multiple personalities now.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Not self-proclaimed.....many bombs created that title...and Sam...how many more alias' your gonna use to vote!! LOLOLOL DEDUCT ALL 4!! LOL


Talkie, talkie, talkie. No more talkie.:lol:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Fishhound said:


> Maybe he has multiple personalities now.


I always had!!! hahahaha


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Fishhound said:


> Maybe he has multiple personalities now.


OMG it's contagious!!!!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

I withhold a vote until this has completely finished. I do like Rob's suggestion for the PH (PiPs Humbler) title. 

And I guess I am just super slow, I never figured out who the Ghost was and now I have it all put together with everyone else's help. Man... I feel special!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> The end result.....as always....


Don't go there. You haven't gotten back up since I laid your candy ass out with the People's Elbow AND Rock Bottom!!!!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

I voted No.

Here's why...
1. One bomb does not a equate to being a "PK." Think about why Mario got the moniker LK and then compare that with this one bomb. Massive? Yes. Awesome? Yes. Devastating? Yes. But a one time massive bomb does not equate to earning a title given to the LK and the continual devastation he does. (If you are someone that has bombed as someone else, that doesn't count-at least in my book.)

2. Earning the title of PK should only be bestowed on that member that completely and utterly shuts Mario down. By sending a bomb of this magnitude and not allowing Mario to reciprocate when everyone here knows that he can automatically puts one out of the running for said title. Mario hasn't been shut down...

3. _Ok-so this one doesn't matter because I voted and then went right to the end to post without actually reading the very first post. My other 2 points stand!
_


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't think you should be able to vote 4 times...

Lets see what the return looks like and then we shall see...

Why did everyone want to awake the sleeping giant...hmmmm

Things got interesting around here...


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

As much as I would love to see LK 'open a can' on John/Ghost/etc. and I know he could do it. 

I'm sure his 'funds' could be directed towards a couple bundles at home at this time.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

forgop said:


> Don't go there. You haven't gotten back up since I laid your candy ass out with the People's Elbow AND Rock Bottom!!!!


YOu sir are my personal project now....I feel sorry for your ass....You smacked me up a bit as I was distracted....but they were mere bumps and bruises compared to what is gonna happen to you!

YOU BETTER HEAD BACK TO DISNEY AND HIDE UNDER SNOW WHITE'S DRESS....MAY BE THE ONLY SAFE PLACE....


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

The poll is pretty even right now.
This is going to be one hell of a war.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Let me see If I had my own shop(PK) as opposed to a house full-(LK)-let me see---L K is still the Man!

Awaiting to see the ordiance from LK before my vote---Nottttttttttt---LK is the Winner---LOL PK


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

One battle does not win a war, just ask the Japanese what Pearl Harbor got them! You better watch your back!!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Between LK and PK I put my petty little bombs up,dont wont to embarasses myself


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

happy1 said:


> Between LK and PK I put my petty little bombs up,dont wont to embarasses myself


nah nah man.....no bomb is ever too small. It all comes down to the thought and the generousity. Every thoughtful gesture deserves the same credit no matter what.


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> nah nah man.....no bomb is ever too small. It all comes down to the thought and the generousity. Every thoughtful gesture deserves the same credit no matter what.


Well said!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

happy1 said:


> Between LK and PK I put my petty little bombs up,dont wont to embarasses myself


I feel the same way.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> nah nah man.....no bomb is ever too small. It all comes down to the thought and the generousity. Every thoughtful gesture deserves the same credit no matter what.


Spoken like the true BOTL that you are Mario!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Guys, a bomb is a bomb is a bomb. Sure massive ones like this are fun, and hella cool to watch!!! However, like LK said, it's the thought that counts. Everytime I open my mailbox and I see that lil USPS priority mail box in there, I get all excited. Someone wanted to bomb me for whatever reason, and that is cool as hell!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I like the "Cigar Live Icon" idea that Mario came up with - I think that says it all!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

That's right LoK!

When I tell new cigar guys about the forum and how fun it is and explain the bombing to them...they are amazed. And when I actually tell the story, it actually amazes me still.

Just think...most of us just know each other by a handle name and a funny avatar. Sure, some are lucky enough to meet up and herf...but most of us are really strangers and what brings us close without even knowing each other is the daily communication. So to think that a person takes a few personal cigar from his/her collection and then packages it up with a note, heads to the post office, PAYS for shipping and sends it out is just beyond me. It still amazes me what we do here on a daily basis......all should be proud about that....we are a rare breed. And here's a bonus, cause it happened to me on my other forum, when some of the regular members actually got together and herfed, it felt like were all high school buddies catching up at a reunion...amazing...joking and stuff like we knew each other for years!  Great hobby we have here!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

This is the only place I go to talk cigars with some very true BOTL--Like Mario stated above I'm was floored after being here for a short period of time and I was sent a nice package in the mail. And in true form I followed that lead and enjoy do things to unsuspecting BOTL. This family was started by a couple of brothers and has grown and is still growing to be best place I like to go online. Thanks to everyone Old & New for making this site the Great Place it is---Much Respect!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah, I'm staying out of this one too.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> doesnt look good Sammy...LOL


Don't do it PiPs ... There will be nothing left to believe in.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Guys, a bomb is a bomb is a bomb. Sure massive ones like this are fun, and hella cool to watch!!! However, like LK said, it's the thought that counts. Everytime I open my mailbox and I see that lil USPS priority mail box in there, I get all excited. Someone wanted to bomb me for whatever reason, and that is cool as hell!!!


I agree with this. I could care less what is in a bomb or a pass or something. I think as the old saying goes, the thought is what counts. That someone appreciated something I said or did enough to send me something is wonderful and incredible. My bombs are not of the large variety, just a normal 5er or something, but I do take time picking them out, and really love sending them. I do get excited like a little kid on christmas when a Priority package comes to the front desk here at work.


----------

